# ALong1002!



## ALong1002! (Mar 21, 2018)

Has anyone worked for NAPA National Asset Protection Agency? We have worked for them about 6 years. They got really slow in paying and now the work and pay has stopped. They keep giving me the run around about when they are going to pay us. They keep blaming it on the clients but I know its them. Now their system is down and they cannot tell what is being paid till payroll is done. A BUNCH OF BS IF YOU ASK ME!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoke about them in podcast email me and I'll find the link


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

ALong1002! said:


> Has anyone worked for NAPA National Asset Protection Agency? We have worked for them about 6 years. They got really slow in paying and now the work and pay has stopped. They keep giving me the run around about when they are going to pay us. They keep blaming it on the clients but I know its them. Now their system is down and they cannot tell what is being paid till payroll is done. A BUNCH OF BS IF YOU ASK ME!



Are they using someone else in your area? Maybe they are no longer satisfied with you but not telling you.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

You should google NAPA , they from what I’ve read being investigated by the FTC for misrepresentation of a MLM products.


----------



## ALong1002! (Mar 21, 2018)

USConsulting said:


> Are they using someone else in your area? Maybe they are no longer satisfied with you but not telling you.


 IDK maybe. I feel for the company that is working for them. I've been waiting 5 months for pay on a job. I cut my territories with them because of the 4 month wait for pay on grass cuts and longer for bid approvals. It wasn't like that when I started with them, this started about a year ago. I think they took on to much and couldn't handle it and I got screwed in the process.


----------



## ALong1002! (Mar 21, 2018)

Inspectorgadget said:


> You should google NAPA , they from what I’ve read being investigated by the FTC for misrepresentation of a MLM products.


 I did look them up and I didn't like what I read. I found them on ripoff.com and I'm not the only company they screwed. At least I got out before they got me for more


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ALong1002! said:


> I did look them up and I didn't like what I read. I found them on ripoff.com and I'm not the only company they screwed. At least I got out before they got me for more


These types of companies are dropping like flies. Bad news is a new one springs up daily.


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

If their client is FNMA, then yes, expect payment issues


----------



## ALong1002! (Mar 21, 2018)

FSMsuperhero said:


> If their client is FNMA, then yes, expect payment issues


 Some was FNMA but not all. When pay goes from 30-45 days to 4-5 months and all you get is the run around or attitudes when you ask why pay is taking so long, its time to cut them loose. Its all down hill from there


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ALong1002! said:


> FSMsuperhero said:
> 
> 
> > If their client is FNMA, then yes, expect payment issues
> ...


With all due respect.. You or whomever...should bevacting like a business person and start filing liens to get paid...


----------



## ALong1002! (Mar 21, 2018)

Cleanupman said:


> With all due respect.. You or whomever...should bevacting like a business person and start filing liens to get paid...


 I'm working on it...I'm as professional as you can get. I know how to handle my self I was just inquiring if anyone else has had the problem and throw out a warning for people maybe working or going to work for the company. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------

